# Haunted Radio (04/20/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Motor City Nightmares, Friday The 13th, the CW, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Universal Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights 26, Midnight Syndicate, Zombies!!! Game, Stephen King's It Remake, and more!!

Then, we review the 1991 film, 'Popcorn' and our Demonic DJ takes you for a spin around the 'Vortex' with a classic song from Natalia Kills, and then we give you our top ten list of our top 'Hellraiser' films!! All of this and so much more on the April 20 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

